# It looks like the Republicans are folding - more FREE CHEESE on the way!



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://thehill.com/homenews/senate...nemployment-benefits-as-jobless-numbers-swell


> Faced with staggering unemployment numbers that are likely to remain elevated through the election, Senate Republicans are reversing their positions on ending a federal increase of state unemployment benefits after July.





> One Republican senator familiar with the negotiations said GOP lawmakers have changed their mind on ending the $600 per week federal benefit entirely because they are starting to realize "once the money is out there in the economy its hard to take it back" and that that the nation may be saddled with "long-term unemployment."
> 
> Republicans worry that high unemployment numbers heading into the November elections will make it tougher for incumbents, putting the GOP majority at risk. Republicans have to protect Senate 23 seats while Democrats only have to defend 12.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

&#128078;


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Old news. 2 million job gains in May.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Illini said:


> Old news. 2 million job gains in May.


2.5 million to be exact. What a difference 24 hours can make, huh?










"Instead, unemployment suddenly fell in May as employers added 2.5 million jobs. It was the best month for job growth since the Bureau of Labor Statistics started tracking the data in 1939."

https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/05/economy/unemployment-rate-us-explained/index.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate...nemployment-benefits-as-jobless-numbers-swell


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

My Mom volunteered at the food bank.
They had to close at 4pm so the church could get ready for services.
My Mom brought home blocks of cheese going to be tossed. They had no storage. 

She provided several elderly neighbors with left over food.

She always brought a block of cheese every once in a while for us.

The Government cheese tasted great.
It was American cheese style, but made a mean grill cheese sandwich.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> 2.5 million to be exact. What a difference 24 hours can make, huh?
> 
> View attachment 471331
> 
> ...


Yeah, 24 million on unemployment.... But hey, we "added" 2.5 million jobs...
So let's see... Carry the nothing and....
Oh, yeah, that is still Over 21.5 million unemployed.

You ALL fail at math just as bad as Travis Kalinick.
Remember when he burned through (lost) over 4 Billion dollars trying to establish market dominance in China and then bragged he "earned" 1 billion when he sold the assets... Never mind that he still lost 3 billion dollars.

Ya'll are just the most mathematically failed people. Ever.


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Yeah, 24 million on unemployment.... But hey, we "added" 2.5 million jobs...
> So let's see... Carry the nothing and....
> Oh, yeah, that is still Over 21.5 million unemployed.
> 
> ...


Employment numbers are only as the 2nd week of May ..... most states didn't start opening until mid May to June - with a few still straggling..... The figures July 1 will be even more impressive.
Although these are jobs folks had in March, the fact they are coming back so fast is a good sign.
Overall unemployment figures will be inflated because self-employed individuals- who are not traditionally counted- are currently receiving Unemployment.

President is talking about payroll tax deductions after Senate reconvenes in July. I foresee some infrastructure spending, but no more free money being direct deposited.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

UStaxman said:


> Employment numbers are only as the 2nd week of May ..... most states didn't start opening until mid May to June - with a few still straggling..... The figures July 1 will be even more impressive.
> Although these are jobs folks had in March, the fact they are coming back so fast is a good sign.
> Overall unemployment figures will be inflated because self-employed individuals- who are not traditionally counted- are currently receiving Unemployment.
> 
> President is talking about payroll tax deductions after Senate reconvenes in July. I foresee some infrastructure spending, but no more free money being direct deposited.


You really are that dense aren't you.

What part of OVER 36 million (basic Google search rendered my previous numbers obsolete) UNEMPLOYED do you not get.
Not total unemployment. 
That is the number of jobs that went away. 
Ohhh we added 2.5 million jobs (not more jobs than before Covid 19...2.5 million AFTER over 36million were subtracted). 
That still leaves us in the red for OVER 33.5 million without jobs.

If you were to check your bank account tomorrow and were in the negative 360,000.00 this would be like the bank going "woops, we made an error, here is 25,000.00 we will put back in... Isn't that all better now?" 
Um, no, still 335,000.00 in the negative bank get me my money back.

Really, do you get that yet.

Oh, and the Unemployment numbers lag too numbwit. 
For example Florida has only been able to process just over 1.3million people so that is their reported number... 
But, we know over 2.4 million actually lost their jobs. 
It is part of the reason you still can't get the website to work even with their cute QUEUE thing and why you can't get through on the phone line if you aren't one of the first 10thousand on the line.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Illini said:


> Old news. 2 million job gains in May.


You know that's damage control right? Maybe not. Walmart and grocery stores are the only places open... oh and gas stations. You'll never see accurate negative numbers.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Illini said:


> Old news. 2 million job gains in May.


Those are jobs that had been lost. Basically people being rehired.... Call me when we get to 40 million....


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Maybe not. Walmart and grocery stores are the only places open... oh and gas stations. You'll never see accurate negative numbers.


Manufacturing facilities are closed?

Food packaging? Distribution centers?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Manufacturing facilities are closed?
> 
> Food packaging? Distribution centers?


Doubt those account for 2 million jobs.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Doubt those account for 2 million jobs.


Ok, never said it was. Just wanted to make sure you realized that not the only businesses open are grocery stores and gas stations.

There's more to our economy than just retail.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Ok, never said it was. Just wanted to make sure you realized that not the only businesses open are grocery stores and gas stations.
> 
> There's more to our economy than just retail.


Odds are 1/3 of the people who were laid off won't be called back. The recession already started. That's going to be next news topic once everyone gets over covid-19.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Odds are 1/3 of the people who were laid off won't be called back.


I reluctantly agree with that but I'm trying to be hopeful.

I've posted my thoughts on this and the stimulus multiple times already. I wasn't a fan of forcing businesses to close and giving people $600+ per week. Most of the people getting tested are showing up negative and the deaths are relatively low.

The effects on shutting down the economy has its own consequences.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> I reluctantly agree with that but I'm trying to be hopeful.
> 
> I've posted my thoughts on this and the stimulus multiple times already. I wasn't a fan of forcing businesses to close and giving people $600+ per week. Most of the people getting tested are showing up negative and the deaths are relatively low.
> 
> The effects on shutting down the economy has its own consequences.


States that always behind like NJ is where you feel the hit the hardest. They're about to borrow "billions of dollars" sadly 70% of that money will not be put to good use. Ultimately the taxpayers bear the burden for the next 20+ years. They haven't even paid off the first loan from 200 years ago. Anyone who played sim city knows what happens when you keep borrowing without enough revenue to pay it back.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Free cheese?
Hhmm lol 😂 
Where do you think that cheese comes out off?
Senate might lend Americans their own soul at a % rate.. so when you want to retire, if there is a country by then 🥺, you will just buy your soul back!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PopcornEater said:


> Free cheese?
> Hhmm lol &#128514;
> Where do you think that cheese comes out off?


The cheese is actually stored
In Underground Caves.
Naturally cooled beneath the earth.

Serious.

Look it up.

I know which caves to head to in event of nuclear strikes. Food, natural water. Stored Deep underground.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> The cheese is actually stored
> In Underground Caves.
> Naturally cooled beneath the earth.
> 
> ...


That still doesn't answer the question &#128518;
But tell me more about these caves! 
Just in case China drops a NB around my town..


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Yeah, 24 million on unemployment.... But hey, we "added" 2.5 million jobs...
> So let's see... Carry the nothing and....
> Oh, yeah, that is still Over 21.5 million unemployed.
> 
> ...























tohunt4me said:


> The cheese is actually stored
> In Underground Caves.
> Naturally cooled beneath the earth.
> 
> ...


Mother of God, it's true!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Call me when we get to 40 million....


call me when we get back to full employment and maybe 3% unemployed. Anything else is propaganda.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> call me when we get back to full employment and maybe 3% unemployed. Anything else is propaganda.


"Shutting down an economy to scold your neighbors has consequences" - Barry Obama


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

It's funny, sad really.

Some believed the SAH order was absolutely necessary and it was the right thing to do to close businesses to avoid deaths. _It's a fact_ some of them said, and now they don't care about seeing even some going back to work until it's back to 3% unemployment?

What did they think was going to happen? Government telling people to stay home, businesses close, give away unemployment benefits to those that didn't even qualify before this - did they believe or _feel_ this would not have negative consequences?

Who gives a crap about the small businesses that couldn't handle being closed for months and had to close for good, as long as you get your UI+ $600 federal assistance that's all that matters, right?

The road back to 3% unemployment will likely be a long one.

I'm hopeful that people get back to work sooner than later but to think we'll bounce right back then you have your head in clouds or in the sand.

Seeing jobs coming back, whether 2 million or 10 million or whatever, is a good thing. Still have a ways to go, sure, but it's better than 0 jobs coming back, right?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if only dear President could have a speech like that. If only........


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm guessing a W vs current V.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 471652
> 
> I'm guessing a W vs current V.


My gut tells me you're right, but everyone remember that what benefits Wall Street (bailouts/stimulus/loans) isn't necessarily going to benefit Main Street.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> My gut tells me you're right, but everyone remember that what benefits Wall Street (bailouts/stimulus/loans) isn't necessarily going to benefit Main Street.


It's the Main Street asking for the cheese right?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's the Main Street asking for the cheese right?


The question is not who's asking for help. The question is: "Who is getting it?"

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/21/lar...re-taking-small-businesses-payroll-loans.html


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The question is not who's asking for help. The question is: "Who is getting it?"
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/21/lar...re-taking-small-businesses-payroll-loans.html


https://www.npr.org/2020/03/26/8214...e-senate-s-2-trillion-coronavirus-aid-package








Even if a good portion of that Small businesses is to "big corporations" which by the way, small is a huge variety of numbers-Chris Ruth and shake shack are small in comparison to places like lululemon or apple.

individuals beat that number.

and at least shake shack returns it. Can't say the same for those ***individuals who don't "need it" but take it anyways*** and or who are playing fast and loose with the funds, doubt they'll return it and collectively it adds up

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lisett...staurant-chains-receiving-stimulus-funds/amp/


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Who gives a crap about the small businesses that couldn't handle being closed for months and had to close for good, as long as you get your UI+ $600 federal assistance that's all that matters, right?


I really don't care about small businesses that can't make it. My investment is in corporations that are large enough to be publicly traded. The fact that Joe's Widget Sales company goes out of business and Widget-Mart takes its place has no effect on my livelihood.

However, that $600/week means everything to me as a "rational economic actor".


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> I really don't care about small businesses that can't make it.


Well at least you're honest.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

ColdRider said:


> It's funny, sad really.
> 
> Some believed the SAH order was absolutely necessary and it was the right thing to do to close businesses to avoid deaths. _It's a fact_ some of them said, and now they don't care about seeing even some going back to work until it's back to 3% unemployment?


Even WORSE.....

The SAH orders apparently evaporated to accommodate the Protests / Riots / Looting


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> I really don't care about small businesses that can't make it.


And you don't have to. Their business is their business. If Joe's Cafe goes out of business but John's cafe succeeds, that's on them respectively.

But do you think publicly traded companies can thrive without small businesses?

How will US Foods (USFD) or Sysco (SFD) stock hold up if half of restaurants go out of business?

Do you think Wal-Mart makes their own widgets in Wal-Mart widget factories? Or are they made by the 2800 suppliers that are often small to mid-size businesses?

I don't begrudge stimulus spending, even if I question if it's a good idea.

And I don't begrudge people for being rational economic actors and sitting at home and making more on unemployment than I make as an "essential" worker.

What I do begrudge are politicians who think it's a good idea to incentivize unemployment and the ingrates who take the money and complain that it's not enough (and it's never enough) and then blame Orange Man and the Legion of Doom (aka Republicans) when it gets taken away.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

jeanocelot said:


> I really don't care about small businesses that can't make it. My investment is in corporations that are large enough to be publicly traded. The fact that Joe's Widget Sales company goes out of business and Widget-Mart takes its place has no effect on my livelihood.
> 
> However, that $600/week means everything to me as a "rational economic actor".


American Greed


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You really are that dense aren't you.
> 
> What part of OVER 36 million (basic Google search rendered my previous numbers obsolete) UNEMPLOYED do you not get.
> Not total unemployment.
> ...


Why some wish economic demise and take such joy in suffering I'll never quite understand.
The economy was purposefully shut down; there was no structural failing as in 2009.
Over 80% who were collecting Unemployment expect to return to their job when the pandemic ends.
I will concede what is expecting to happen and what actually does happen is to different things. 
But, indicators do look good. If unemployment numbers were lagging we would have seen an increase for May- we didn't- they went down asa few states opened beginning of May. Many more states opened the 2nd half which are not counted yet- Hence the optimism. Your argument, however, is that unemployment numbers lagged, so additional folks were laid off after states began to reopen. You your argument defies logic- for that reason I'm out!


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 471576
> 
> 
> View attachment 471577
> ...


Lol &#128514;


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Come on.... Congress...DADDY needs a new pair of shoes....

You can do it.... Extend those benefits....

Awwee shyt I Crapped out....


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> But do you think publicly traded companies can thrive without small businesses?
> 
> How will US Foods (USFD) or Sysco (SFD) stock hold up if half of restaurants go out of business?
> 
> ...


If there is demand for something, the supply will meet it. Obviously, there is a fixed (i.e., relative to the population) demand for food. If there are fewer restaurants, that must mean that there is more grocery store business. Sysco (or someone else) would get more business supplying the grocery stores, where folks would be spending more money. The only thing that changes is that the stock-market value of the companies involved gets shifted. As for the small business owner needing his business to survive, he can be an unemployed ant like us.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackke...rt-us-may-be-at-20-unemployment/#35b8a08160d3


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> "Shutting down an economy to scold your neighbors has consequences" - Barry Obama


Forcing HEALTH INSURANCE " OR ELSE" IN A " FREE" COUNTRY HAS CONSEQUENCES . . .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UStaxman said:


> Employment numbers are only as the 2nd week of May ..... most states didn't start opening until mid May to June - with a few still straggling..... The figures July 1 will be even more impressive.
> Although these are jobs folks had in March, the fact they are coming back so fast is a good sign.
> Overall unemployment figures will be inflated because self-employed individuals- who are not traditionally counted- are currently receiving Unemployment.
> 
> President is talking about payroll tax deductions after Senate reconvenes in July. I foresee some infrastructure spending, but no more free money being direct deposited.


Payroll tax cuts are great for the folks making 500,000 a year. Not much help to those making 10,000 or those still unemployed. That's why he likes the idea. It's like all his other tax cuts: benefit those making the most money and/or those having the most money.

If you're making 300 a week, adding 6.5% or whatever it is will get you not even $20 a week.



tohunt4me said:


> Forcing HEALTH INSURANCE " OR ELSE" IN A " FREE" COUNTRY HAS CONSEQUENCES . . .


How is it different from forcing you to have car insurance? If you don't have it, someone else pays. If they hit you with their car, your insurance pays, eventually increasing your rates and in the long run, everyone's to make up for those who don't have any.

If we knew for sure everyone had good liability car insurance, we wouldn't need uninsured or underinsured coverage, would we? Our insurance would be cheaper.

If i have no health insurance and go to the ER, who do you think pays if i have no money and don't (which is likely the case if i have no insurance)? How does the hospital figure out how to stay open if half the ER visitors don't pay? Increase the rates on everyone else.

We pay for other people one way or another. It's cheaper to deal with it up front than after the fact. That's why this country pays more out per capita for medical care than Europeans, yet our life expectancy and satisfaction with medical care is worse.

And why this attitude of "I shouldn't have to take care of anyone else."? Why? It could be you or someone you care about who is one of those people with no insurance and cancer one day. Why is this society so stuck on not taking care of everyone for something as basic as medical care?



68350 said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackke...rt-us-may-be-at-20-unemployment/#35b8a08160d3


Should we even be surprised?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Payroll tax cuts are great for the folks making 500,000 a year. Not much help to those making 10,000 or those still unemployed. That's why he likes the idea. It's like all his other tax cuts: benefit those making the most money and/or those having the most money.
> 
> If you're making 300 a week, adding 6.5% or whatever it is will get you not even $20 a week.
> 
> ...


WE DIDNT USED TO HAVE TO BUY CAR INSURANCE EITHER !



ColdRider said:


>


SEND MORE JOBS TO COMMUNIST CHINA !

THEN WE CAN COUNT THE NUMBER OF 20 YEAR OLDS COLLECTING. DISABILITY.

BECAUSE WORKING MAKES THEM " UNEASY".

" Work Anxiety Disorder"


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

UStaxman said:


> Employment numbers are only as the 2nd week of May ..... most states didn't start opening until mid May to June - with a few still straggling..... The figures July 1 will be even more impressive.
> Although these are jobs folks had in March, the fact they are coming back so fast is a good sign.
> Overall unemployment figures will be inflated because self-employed individuals- who are not traditionally counted- are currently receiving Unemployment.
> 
> Should we even be surprised?


Anything to keep the stock market soaring since the government big shots were blocked from dumping huge piles of worthless stocks..


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Should we even be surprised?


Nope. My first thought when they announced the May jobs figures was, "something stinks about this."


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I don’t believe we had 2.5 millions new jobs. 40 millions of Americans are UI/ PUA.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Payroll tax cuts are great for the folks making 500,000 a year. Not much help to those making 10,000 or those still unemployed. That's why he likes the idea. It's like all his other tax cuts: benefit those making the most money and/or those having the most money.
> 
> If you're making 300 a week, adding 6.5% or whatever it is will get you not even $20 a week.
> 
> ...


Because the healthcare industry is broken, and its a scam. You shouldn't be forced to buy a product from such a broken system. Health insurance that costs $300+ per month and a deductible so high ($6k+) you still have to pay for your own healthcare yourself. If I don't end up paying the $300+/mo for a service that largely provides me nothing I can actually put more money towards my healthcare. BROKEN SYSTEM. When Bernie Sanders lost due to corruption in 2016 I stopped being a Democrat.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What they should do with FPUC is to slowly back it off. After July drop it to $450, do that for 2 months then drop it to $300. Then after another 2 months its $150. By the time that ends it'll be a full year since the federal emergency declaration.

Republicans want to act like there will be 40+ million jobs to be filled and everyone's just lazy. There will be plenty of people who can't find work at all or can't find work that can maintain their expenses like before, either of which will have consequences with more civil unrest and/or a deeper recession.

To complicate things there might be a round 2 of corona this winter.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The cheese is actually stored
> In Underground Caves.
> Naturally cooled beneath the earth.
> 
> ...


Howe cave in upstate NY has a bunch of wheels!


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> Because the healthcare industry is broken, and its a scam. You shouldn't be forced to buy a product from such a broken system. Health insurance that costs $300+ per month and a deductible so high ($6k+) you still have to pay for your own healthcare yourself. If I don't end up paying the $300+/mo for a service that largely provides me nothing I can actually put more money towards my healthcare. BROKEN SYSTEM. When Bernie Sanders lost due to corruption in 2016 I stopped being a Democrat.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> What they should do with FPUC is to slowly back it off. After July drop it to $450, do that for 2 months then drop it to $300. Then after another 2 months its $150. By the time that ends it'll be a full year since the federal emergency declaration.
> ...


I have looked for work and most if not all of the jobs are temporary or part time. These types (part time, temp.) of jobs are counted in the unemployment and job creation numbers. If 25 million people get 15 hours of work our economy will still be in the Sh**ter. The Unemployment figures we are fed are complete nonsense. Who hoo, 20 million people got part time jobs making $300 a week the recession is over! Not!


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> If I don't end up paying the $300+/mo for a service that largely provides me nothing I can actually put more money towards my healthcare.


There are younger healthy individuals who rarely have a healthcare expense. I used to be one of those and hated paying the monthly premium percentage that my employer didn't pay. But it was protection in the event of an unexpected major healthcare expense. That DOES happen.

Ever look at an EOB and see the breakdown showing what insurance paid, vs what you have to pay? It's not insignificant. But particularly early in a calendar year, you do pay more until your deductible gets satisfied. High deductible plans with lowered premiums work great for young healthy adults with low healthcare costs. Premiums are much lower, but YOU do pay more if you get a big bill. It's a gamble.

As for just saving your own money to pay your own bills? Unfortunately we all end up paying higher healthcare costs when those w/o insurance obtain healthcare services, but then do not pay the bills. Not saying that would be you, but in general it's true.

There's no perfect solution to healthcare.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

68350 said:


> There are younger healthy individuals who rarely have a healthcare expense. I used to be one of those and hated paying the monthly premium percentage that my employer didn't pay. But it was protection in the event of an unexpected major healthcare expense. That DOES happen.
> 
> Ever look at an EOB and see the breakdown showing what insurance paid, vs what you have to pay? It's not insignificant. But particularly early in a calendar year, you do pay more until your deductible gets satisfied. High deductible plans with lowered premiums work great for young healthy adults with low healthcare costs. Premiums are much lower, but YOU do pay more if you get a big bill. It's a gamble.
> 
> ...


I can remember for the 8-1/2 years I had been getting health insurance from my employer at a cost of about $200/mo (early '90s), and aside from a yearly checkup or so, only getting a sigmoidoscope procedure with a cost of $500 (i.e., I had 100% HMO coverage, so I didn't pay a thing, but that was what it was billed at). I began to think that maybe I'd rather have the cash. Of course, that all changed when I got a testicular tumor.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> I can remember for the 8-1/2 years I had been getting health insurance from my employer at a cost of about $200/mo (early '90s), and aside from a yearly checkup or so, only getting a sigmoidoscope procedure with a cost of $500 (i.e., I had 100% HMO coverage, so I didn't pay a thing, but that was what it was billed at). I began to think that maybe I'd rather have the cash. Of course, that all changed when I got a testicular tumor.


What are your thought on Health Savings Accounts?


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> What are your thought on Health Savings Accounts?


I like the idea - for anyone to use, for any health care payment including premium, co-pay, co-insurance, etc. - although I think it should not be tax-deductible as a contribution. I could forsee a health care system that just completely socializes costs over $40K per year (i.e., at Public Option rates), so that insurance would be to underwrite the risk of that $40K. For folks that have $40K in escrow - either in a regular bank or brokerage account, or an IRA, or Health Savings Account, or even a guaranteed promissory note from a bank (i.e., the bank guarantees to lend the individual the money if he needs it, perhaps secured by the home) - they could go completely bare on insurance.  I think a lot of conservatives would love this idea.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> What are your thought on Health Savings Accounts?


I use one. The premium is low and my deductible is $1500 but my employer provides $1000 which is an additional benefit.

I pay for doctor visits, prescriptions and eye-contacts with that money. The money is also tax-deductible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KDH said:


> I have looked for work and most if not all of the jobs are temporary or part time. These types (part time, temp.) of jobs are counted in the unemployment and job creation numbers. If 25 million people get 15 hours of work our economy will still be in the Sh**ter. The Unemployment figures we are fed are complete nonsense. Who hoo, 20 million people got part time jobs making $300 a week the recession is over! Not!


I make $300.00 every 2 weeks.

On paper.

After healthcare & govt. Deductions.

Love Tips.

My healthcare insurance is $75.00 every 2 weeks
$5,000.00 Deductible.

For 1 person.

( if i would get sick, someone else would have to pay the insurance. Or it would be canceled.
If i lose the job due to illness, i have to get COBRA Insurance. Which costs a lot more. Which i would have to pay with no income.)


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> I like the idea - for anyone to use, for any health care payment including premium, co-pay, co-insurance, etc. - although I think it should not be tax-deductible as a contribution. I could forsee a health care system that just completely socializes costs over $40K per year (i.e., at Public Option rates), so that insurance would be to underwrite the risk of that $40K. For folks that have $40K in escrow - either in a regular bank or brokerage account, or an IRA, or Health Savings Account, or even a guaranteed promissory note from a bank (i.e., the bank guarantees to lend the individual the money if he needs it, perhaps secured by the home) - they could go completely bare on insurance.  I think a lot of conservatives would love this idea.


Thanks for the reply. Healthcare isn't my forte, and I find the topic a bit tedious.

My company uses an HSA. The premium is cheap, the deductible a bit high and they give us $500 at the beginning of each year as a reward for staying with this particular plan. In my three years with the company, I've never filed a claim and the HSA continues to grow.

It seems like the younger generation prefers the GoFundMe fallback as opposed to various forms of insurance (life especially). Spend money on what we want, eff responsibility and if some tragedy befalls us, post a sob story to IG and hope for some generosity.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Thanks for the reply. Healthcare isn't my forte, and I find the topic a bit tedious.
> 
> My company uses an HSA. The premium is cheap, the deductible a bit high and they give us $500 at the beginning of each year as a reward for staying with this particular plan. In my three years with the company, I've never filed a claim and the HSA continues to grow.
> 
> It seems like the younger generation prefers the GoFundMe fallback as opposed to various forms of insurance (life especially). Spend money on what we want, eff responsibility and if some tragedy befalls us, post a sob story to IG and hope for some generosity.


You should look into what can buy with that HSA. Maybe there are things you can use and it would save you money on taxes using the HSA to make approved purchases. I deposit money into my account every month based on my anticipated expenses. I calculated what seeing my doc, prescriptions, eye glasses and contacts then adjusted accordingly.

This is my first year using this type of plan and I believe it's worth it overall. My premium for PPO came out to about $120/month and the deductible was $500. My premium now is $40 but the deductible is $1500. Since my company deposits $1000, my out of pocket for the deductible is actually $500.

I ran a quick cost/benefit analysis on Excel and realized I would save money with the high deductible plan with HSA.

I agree on younger people not thinking about insurance. I have life insurance as well and my friends don't see why I would pay for that. If I die, my beneficiary should get $1M. They better bury me in diamonds. &#128128;


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Keeping in mind, an HSA is simply a component of your High Deductible health insurance policy option. It's not mandatory to use the HSA option, it's simply available to you, pre-tax. You save your money into an HSA account, to use to pay some of your healthcare costs. 

We've elected High Deductible (lower premium) plans for a number of years, and use the HSA option. Premiums are WAY lower than a regular policy. And we calculate/estimate how much our out-of-pocket costs might be for the year, then contribute only about HALF of that estimate, by payroll deduction, into the HSA account. Typically employer has contributed a couple thousand in one way or another. Last year we had to pay the first $2500 out of pocket, then the employer paid the NEXT $2500. So we put $2500 in our HSA plan. And just barely took full advantage of the employer share by year's end. 

HDHP insurance plans and the accompanying HSA option, can be complicated to figure out, and to compare to a higher premium regular policy. They seem to work best if you are young and healthy without regular healthcare expenses.


----------

